# question about temperature



## Fredou (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi!

(0.25 b14)

i just bought a sapphire x1600 pro agp
I didn't overclock it

when i do a search for artifact the GPU temperature reach 110c after 10 minutes and the temperature of temps. chip is at 63c

hrmm which one should i trust?

110c is... too much no?


----------



## POGE (Apr 11, 2006)

I dont really understand what temps are what in your post, but 110C is way to much, if the card's heatsink is almost unbearable to touch, its probably right though. Just take your finger and hold it on it for a while.  If it burns, that means you have a problem.  If it doesnt, it may be 63C.  Where are you getting the different temp readings?


----------



## Fredou (Apr 11, 2006)

screenshot


----------



## POGE (Apr 11, 2006)

Your core is burning up dude! The core is at 106C.  Could burn out...


----------



## Fredou (Apr 11, 2006)

i'm going to let it run all night... and see what will happen

damn it's a new video card with no mod/overclock or anything else


----------



## POGE (Apr 11, 2006)

If you let it run all night it may die. Be prepared to RMA it.


----------



## Fredou (Apr 11, 2006)

I got my ati 9500 pro in case anything happen


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 11, 2006)

test it with your hand to see if it really is that hot or if the gpu's thermometer is screwy, if you find yourself recoiling because its too hot to touch, i say RMA. if it doesnt seem very hot, try another program to see. it is a possibility ati tool is misreading the temps. especially since it says the environment is only 60c.


----------



## Fredou (Apr 11, 2006)

after some hours (with case open)


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 11, 2006)

if you're not getting any artifacts, and if your hot-to-the-touch test doesnt hurt, then the ATITool sensor is messed up.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> test it with your hand to see if it really is that hot or if the gpu's thermometer is screwy, if you find yourself recoiling because its too hot to touch, i say RMA. if it doesnt seem very hot, try another program to see. it is a possibility ati tool is misreading the temps. especially since it says the environment is only 60c.



Just make sure you go back inside the case to get the tip of your finger back as it will have probably melted and be slidin down card towards Northbridge chip lol


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 12, 2006)

Why doesn't the line show on the radar thing?


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 12, 2006)

because the "radar" doesnt scale with temperature so when temp goes above 90c it goes above the "radar"


----------

